# que j'ai cru(e) <adjectif> à <infinitif> - accord du participe passé



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Je crois que dans cette phrase-ci, le verbe "croire" reste invariable car c'est le second qui se rapporte au nom, n'est-ce point?

"*La solution* que j'ai *cru* impossible à *trouver*"

MERCI

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## lilatranslator

A mon avis on ne met pas de "e" dans "cru" car "croire" est un verbe intransitif et donc il ne prend pas de COD(complément d'objet direct). 

"J'ai cru [que la solution était impossible à trouver]" et non pas " J'ai cru la solution..."


----------



## 314ns

Croire peut être transitif ou intransitif. Il autorise la forme pronominale (cf. Le conjugueur : http://www.leconjugueur.com/php5/index.php?v=croire).

J'ai cru, quoi ? La solution impossible à trouver.

Donc accord du verbe avec le COD placé avant le verbe.

La solution que j'ai crue impossible à trouver.


----------



## lilatranslator

Et oui c'est vrai!!! Croire peut être transitif effectivement. Mea Culpa. Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai pensé qu'on disait seulement croire à quelque chose ou alors croire en quelque chose et non pas croire quelque chose. Ceci dit je ne suis pas tout à fait convaincue qu'on rajoute un "e" dans ce cas précis.


----------



## Mauricet

En googlant "participe passé suivi d'un attribut" on trouve des exemples des deux accords possibles. Aussi bien _Je l'ai cru morte_ que _Je l'ai crue morte_, et chez de très bons auteurs. Malheureusement le site de l'Académie française n'a pas voulu répondre (surchargé). La balance *semble* pencher légèrement en faveur de _La solution que j'ai crue impossible à trouver._


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse, les deux accords sont possibles :


> Le participe passé accompagné  d’un attribut d’objet direct s’accorde ordinairement avec cet objet si celui-ci  précède le participe. Toutefois, l’usage est assez  hésitant pour les participes _cru, su, dit,  voulu_ et leurs synonymes, pour  lesquels le véritable objet direct est l’ensemble formé par le nom ou le pronom  et l’attribut. [Mais] même dans ce cas particulier la variabilité prédomine.


En d'autres termes, on peut faire l'accord ou non, mais en général on accordera le participe avec le COD, soit :

_La solution que j'ai cru*e* impossible à trouver._


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

1.  Une tâche que j'ai cru*e* difficile à faire

ou

2.  Une tâche que j'ai cru difficile *de* faire (cette phrase-ci étant formulée à partir de celle-ci:-  *J'ai cru difficile de faire cette tâche*)

Merci


----------



## amy92

Bonjour!

La 1 me semble meilleure


----------



## Desmotsàlapage

Bonjour,

Cru est invariable. On n'écrira jamais "que j'ai crue" mais toujours "que j'ai cru".

Par ailleurs, l'usage, après "difficile", est d'utiliser la préposition "à".

La forme correcte est: une tâche que j'ai cru difficile à faire.


----------



## geostan

En effet, Grevisse dit...

_Le participe des verbes exprimant une opinion (cru, pensé, espéré…) ou une déclaration (dit, affirmé…) est invariable, parce qu’on est contraint de considérer que l’objet direct est la proposition infinitive _

Dans l'exemple fourni, _Une tâche que j'ai cru difficile à faire, _on peut insérer l'infinitif _être_ après le verbe _croire_, ce qui donne:

_Une tâche que j'ai cru *être*_ _difficile à faire_. Donc, le participe _cru_ reste invariable.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> _Une tâche que j'ai cru *être*_ _difficile à faire_. Donc, le participe _cru_ reste invariable.


La règle de Grevisse vaut ici pour _cru_ suivi d'un infinitif. Quand l'infinitif est absent, comme dans l'exemple de Vive la France!!, Grevisse se montre plus tolérant (§950). S'il semble toujours préférer l'invariabilité du participe, il reconnaît que « l'usage est assez hésitant » et que « la variabilité prédomine » :

Tout  le monde l'a *crue* morte. (Hugo)
Des  choses qu'on n'aurait pas *crues*  possibles. (Green)


----------



## geostan

D'accord pour les exemples que tu donnes, mais dans les exemples où l'adjectif fait partie d'une expression, comme _les romans qu'il a cru *difficiles à lire*_, je penche plutôt pour l'invariabilité.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je préfère quant à moi faire l'accord par souci de simplicité → _Une tâche que j'ai cru*e* difficile à faire_. (Pourquoi vouloir en effet rajouter une énième exception à la règle ?)


----------



## Fred_C

Je ne suis pas d’accord avec la très ancienne contribution de Me Capello qui dit qu’il s’agit d’une énième exception à la règle d’accord.
Pour moi, il s’agit simplement de la règle des participes passés dont l’objet est une propositon infinitive.
Deux exemples :
«La dame que j’ai entend*ue* jouer».
«La sonate que j’ai entend*u* jouer».
La règle dit que :
L’objet du participe «entendu» semble être le pronom relatif «que», placé avant. Mais il s’agit en réalité de la proposition relativo-infinitive «que…jouer».
Si le pronom relatif est sujet de l’infinitif, on accorde : «La dame que j’ai entendu jouer».
S’il est objet, on n’accorde pas. «La sonate que j’ai entendu jouer».

L’histoire du verbe croire, c’est simplement un cas particulier. «La faute que j’ai cru faire». (pas d’accord parce que la faute est l’objet de l’infinitif «faire»)
Comme il est impossible (ou presque, voir plus bas) d’imaginer une phrase du type «La chose que j’ai cru <infinitif>» où la chose serait sujet de l’infinitif, on conclut que le participe cru est toujours invariable, (ou presque, voir plus bas.)

Les exemples donnés par CapnPrep sont pertinents, parce qu’il n’y a pas d’infinitif, donc pas d’exception à la règle d’accord.
De plus, même si on ajoute l’infinitif «être», comme l’a suggéré je ne sais plus qui, «La vieille que l’on a crue (être) morte», il convient de remarquer que «la vieille» n’est toujours pas l’objet du verbe être, mais bien son sujet. (Voilà l’origine du «ou presque»).


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que dans le cas qui nous occupe ici, l'infinitif dépend en fait d'un adjectif et d'une préposition (_difficile à_), et non pas du verbe introducteur conjugué à un temps composé comme dans tes exemples. Il s'agit donc d'un cas différent. Le participe passé est ici suivi d'un attribut du COD, avec ses propres règles d'accord, différentes de celles d'un participe passé suivi directement d'un infinitif.

_Une tâche que j'ai cru(e) *difficile à* faire_. → accord facultatif
_Une tâche que j'ai cru(e) *difficile*_. → accord facultatif
_Une tâche que j'ai cru faire_. → invariabilité obligatoire


----------



## Fred_C

Ben oui.
La règle s’étend facilement, si on ajoute la phrase que j’ai écrite en italique.
«Si l’objet antéposé est sujet de l’infinitif, on accorde, s’il est objet, on n’accorde pas ; _quel que soit le degré d’imbrication de l’infinitif dans les propositions.»
_
Inutile de faire du verbe croire un cas particulier. : On ne fait pas l’accord.


----------



## Jean-Jean

Fred_C said:


> «La dame que j’ai entend*ue* jouer».
> «La sonate que j’ai entend*u* jouer».




Bonjour Fred. Mes souvenirs de linguistique commencent à dater mais je pense que dans ces deux cas on devrait logiquement écrire ceci:
1) La dame que j'ai enten*du* jouer, et 2) la sonate que j'ai enten*du* jouer. Because:

1) J'ai entendu *ce que* jouait la dame = dame n'est pas le COD de entendre, celui-ci est implicitement induit par jouer (jouer quoi? Un air de musique). En revanche, "dame" exécute bien l'action de jouer sans toutefois pouvoir être considérée comme sujet de l'infinitif: "entendu jouer" forme ainsi un bloc solidaire impossible à décomposer: c'est une locution infinitive, "entendre jouer" dont le sujet est "dame" et qui a un complément implicite ( la dame joue quelque chose, une sonate par exemple). Dans une locution infinitive, l'accord du participe est neutralisé.

2) C'est bien la sonate que j'ai entendue, elle est bien COD. Toutefois, comme il ne s'agit pas du verbe "entendre" mais de la locution infinitive "entendre jouer", la règle reste la même: accord du participe neutralisé. Dans ce cas, la locution infinitive a un COD explicite, "sonate", et c'est son sujet qui est implicite, ou plutôt son complément d 'agent. On pourrait dire en effet: la sonate que j'ai entendu jouer par la dame.

Pour conclure: dans les deux cas, on a la même locution infinitive qui a un COD et un sujet ou agent. Dans le cas 1, l'agent est exprimé et le COD implicite. Dans le cas 2, le COD est exprimé, l'agent implicite. Dans les deux cas, l'accord du participe est neutralisé car il fait partie d'une locution verbale.

Bien sûr, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit l'usage officiellement admis. Qu'en dîtes-vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Jean-Jean et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

La règle proposée par Fred_C pour l'accord du participe passé devant un infinitif est correcte (contrairement à l'autre cas où un adjectif et une préposition viennent s'intercaler). Lorsque l'antécédent du pronom relatif fait l'action du verbe à l'infinitif, le participe passé s'accorde avec lui. Ainsi, on doit bien écrire _la dame que j'ai entendu*e* jouer_ étant donné que c'est bien la dame qui joue. On peut décomposer la phrase ainsi : _la dame que j'ai entend*ue* et qui jouait_.

En revanche, lorsque l'antécédent ne fait pas l'action du verbe à l'infinitif mais est son COD, le participe passé reste invariable. On écrit donc _la sonate que j'ai entend*u* jouer_ car ce n'est pas la sonate qui joue, mais la sonate qui est jouée.

Voir aussi le fil je les/l'ai vu(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé.



Fred_C said:


> Inutile de faire du verbe croire un cas particulier. : On ne fait pas l’accord.


Le problème est justement que dans ce cas on *peut* faire l'accord.


----------

